# My puppy was starved of oxygen at birth I think



## louise1967 (21 April 2009)

I own 3 labradors, the mother and 2 of her pups, the pups are now 10 months old and the golden boy was starved of oxygen for a bit at birth, my bitch had 8 pups, and he came out small and dead looking, we gave him the kiss of life and massaged him and put him on a hot water bottle, and he survived. 

 He ended up being totally blind for 2 months, and the vets couldnt find a problem, but them his sight kicked in, and he just started to develop a little behind the others.  Now he is 10 months although to anyone else he appears normal, to us he is odd, he is beyond thick and we think he has slight brain damage.  

Lots of things are different, he has no fear of things that most dogs are scared of even if he sees his mother and sister showing fear towards something, he doesnt understand dog behaviour and would happily walk into a middle of a dog fight as he is over sociable to the point of dumb, yet things like a vacume or lawn mower goes into meltdown for hours and days, and goes and hides and you cant get him out of his hiding place.  He is totally house trained, but has never cocked his leg or coup down, just wee's all over his front legs, he has no desire for female dogs, which is weird at 10 months,if I throw a ball for my other dogs, he just chases them up and down, not a clue what hes doing, but it looks fun, oh the list of weird things is endless, he is special too us and we call him our special needs dog, he just needs more TLC, he also doesnt know how to reasond to hugs or love, hes sort of autistic in his own little bubble.


----------



## CorvusCorax (21 April 2009)

We had a brain-damaged cat - used to do the oddest things, he almost drowned in a barrel of oil as a tiny kitten (lovely people...not) but it sounds like your boy loves life. Keep enjoying him!


----------



## Dizzykizzy (22 April 2009)

Hi Dusty, I remember your puppy as yours were born around the same time as ours.
He sounds a funny wee laddie, thank goodness he has you hey!


----------



## Lucy_Nottingham (22 April 2009)

the chasing dogs, rather than ball, TOTALLY relate!
my collie does it, and he was one of the first out into the world! so mine is just stupid!!! hehe

Sounds like a fun lad, just means training etc will be a little different..... i guess!
Maybe get a autism assistance dog for your dog


----------



## louise1967 (22 April 2009)

I think him being the way he is just makes him more special, he has lots of issues and stupid fears of things, and he is forever being a recluse and hiding under his tree, he kind of uses his mum &amp; sister for brains, just follows them around and sees what they are interested in.  Being 10 months now, its nice him not being hormonal, my last dog by 4 months he used to hump anything that moved and was urinating everywhere, by 10 months he was full of it.  Iv decided to not have him neutered as I think he will benefit from keeping his bits &amp; his testosterone, his mother and sister have been spayed so have no probs of more puppies.  Hes always gonna be the special one as hes the only boy &amp; the only golden one, his nickname is goldenballs!!!


----------



## Lucy_Nottingham (22 April 2009)

ha mint name!


----------

